
Show HN: Battle for Planet Isotrident - roschdal
https://www.isotrident.com/
======
roschdal
The Battle for Planet Isotrident (formerly known as Freeciv-web) has been
released today! It is a free browser based strategy game playable using 2D
HTML5 or 3D WebGL. I'm still the same developer of the browser version. Please
give the new version a try, and let me know what you think of the re-release
of Isotrident.com !

------
wiz21c
doesn't work behind corporate firewall... Maybe websockets are not let through
?

~~~
roschdal
What error message do you get?

